# Mecoffee brew temperature error



## runeherholdt (Apr 25, 2018)

About a year ago I bought the IOS version of Mecoffees PID.

Found the installation instruction a bit confusing but managed to get everything to work.

(I followed all steps including timer function etc)

Everything has worked fine for almost a year but now I've run into problems.

From time to time I couldn't get enough steaming pressure and when I looked at meBarista I could see strange differences in temperature. Ie the temperature readings would spell out 200C and seconds after it would say 140C and so on.

I thought that the sensor might be broken and because of that ordered a new one.

Trying to to change the sensor I got the temperature problem also during brew temperature so to speak. So at the moment I'm not able to make coffee - AND THAT IS A PROBLEM









Ofcause I have contacted Mecoffee but they haven't got the fastest costumer support.

Maybe Ive reconnected the wrong way, maybe it's something else.

Many suggestions?

see the pictures.

Sincerely

Rune


----------



## runeherholdt (Apr 25, 2018)

Another comment - if I leave it turned on at the machines current state it'll warm up until the safety switch on the Rancilio boiler turns it if because of too much heat.

Any ideas of what the problem might be?


----------

